# Wife Doesn’t Want Implants



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello good people (and others) of TAM. My wife has a big rack. I’d love for her to get implants so they can be even bigger. I love the way men look at her. She says no and I can’t believe she doesn’t want to improve her self esteem. Do you think she is becoming one of those feminist things? Is she going to stop shaving her pits and bush now ????? 

Deeply concerned for her health !!!


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Next thing you know, she’ll want a reduction. We’re here for you brother.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Hello good people (and others) of TAM. My wife has a big rack. I’d love for her to get implants so they can be even bigger. I love the way men look at her. She says no and I can’t believe she doesn’t want to improve her self esteem. Do you think she is becoming one of those feminist things? Is she going to stop shaving her pits and bush now ?????
> 
> Deeply concerned for her health !!!


Well obviously if your wife refuses to get implants it is because she has a strong preference for natural breasts. This can only mean she is definitely bisexual, very possibly fully lesbian. She is likely sleeping with various women and has been your entire marriage, I'm very sorry you're here.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I see what you did there. 😄


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Well obviously if your wife refuses to get implants it is because she has a strong preference for natural breasts. This can only mean she is definitely bisexual, very possibly fully lesbian. She is likely sleeping with various women and has been your entire marriage, I'm very sorry you're here.


Oooooooohhhhhhhh that’s so painful. I knew her and her sister were getting too close !!! I haven’t slept with my wife in 37.34 years. She said I wear the wrong deodorant. Does she still love me ?


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Hello good people (and others) of TAM. My wife has a big rack. I’d love for her to get implants so they can be even bigger. I love the way men look at her. She says no and I can’t believe she doesn’t want to improve her self esteem. Do you think she is becoming one of those feminist things? Is she going to stop shaving her pits and bush now ?????
> 
> Deeply concerned for her health !!!


Divorce her immediately, clearly not marriage material.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

DudeInProgress said:


> Divorce her immediately, clearly not marriage material.


So are you recommending we have a threesome with her sister. I know they are “very” close and I just want her to be happy.

I live in the USA and my wife is from an east Europe country I can’t pronounce. I’m so in love.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Ahh see that would seem like the logical step, and it is a mistake that many weak men make. The best way to handle the situation if for you to have a threesome with you wife's mother and father while her and her sister watch. Strong decisive action is what is required in this situation. Once you do that she will be snapped out of the fog she is in and realize she should get the implants.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

SCDad01 said:


> Next thing you know, she’ll want a reduction. We’re here for you brother.


We had a niece of my wife who had a reduction done years ago, her back was hurting from hauling them around 24/7. She was happy with results.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Ahh see that would seem like the logical step, and it is a mistake that many weak men make. The best way to handle the situation if for you to have a threesome with you wife's mother and father while her and her sister watch. Strong decisive action is what is required in this situation. Once you do that she will be snapped out of the fog she is in and realize she should get the implants.


Oh that’s fantastic advice! I should big her strong big daddy ! I’m so happy I found this place. The only issue is that I don’t have much money. My wife in _I can’t spell it_ has been in such mental agony and pain over her sick father. I’ve sent most of my money to pay for his uterus transplant. I guess my wife and her very close sister will have to wait a little while before I can be her big strong daddy in bed with her parents.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> We had a niece of my wife who had a reduction done years ago, her back was hurting from hauling them around 24/7. She was happy with results.


That’s great news Rus47. Did she turn into one of those feminists things ?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> We had a niece of my wife who had a reduction done years ago, her back was hurting from hauling them around 24/7. She was happy with results.


That is a procedure that is part of the leftist agenda to make women men. Breast reductions should be banned without exception at a federal level, and the UN should pass a resolution condemning it as well. #BOOBSLIVESMATTER


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> That’s great news Rus47. Did she turn into one of those feminists things ?


No. She has been married three times though. Divorced now and riding the bulls

AFTER reduction she was a 34D


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I think she is cheating.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

So you want an all access pass to huge boobs, but your wife is too sensible for that. So why don't you just get some for yourself? Then you can look at them and play with them all you want.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> That is a procedure that is part of the leftist agenda to make women men. Breast reductions should be banned without exception at a federal level, and the UN should pass a resolution condemning it as well. #BOOBSLIVESMATTER


So you mean that is the reason women here hate men so much? It is because they want to be big strong daddy man ?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> So you want an all access pass to huge boobs, but your wife is too sensible for that. So why don't you just get some for yourself? Then you can look at them and play with them all you want.


That’s a great idea. If you ever depart your single ways and decide to get married I could be your Breast Man !!!!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> So you want an all access pass to huge boobs, but your wife is too sensible for that. So why don't you just get some for yourself? Then you can look at them and play with them all you want.


Wait, they can do that?
Can they change my downstairs too?
What about my brain can they remove that?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Wait, they can do that?
> Can they change my downstairs too?
> What about my brain can they remove that?


No need ….female brains drain out from between their legs once a month.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

It's all Trump's fault.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

In Absentia said:


> I think she is cheating.


All signs point to that. And she’s trading selfie nudes with her BFF


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Put a VAR in the car. Did she get vaccinated?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Laurentium said:


> Put a VAR in the car. Did she get vaccinated?


OMG I bet your right. She’s acting like this because she didn’t have her cooties shot !!

What kind of VAR is best for secret lesbian?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Mr.Married said:


> OMG I bet your right. She’s acting like this because she didn’t have her cooties shot !!


No, dude, it's the other way round. The vaccine is designed to turn women lesbian. DO your own research! It's part of the agenda to wipe out our population, If she had the "moderna" she'll have been "modernised" ie carpet-cleaner.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Dr Psych Mom had a podcast about exactly this stuff a couple days ago. 

She called it, “Concern Trolling.” 

It’s where people act like they are concerned for their partner’s health or well-being, but what they are really doing is trying to get them to do something they want like lose weight, get a higher paying job, cosmetic surgery etc etc.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Laurentium said:


> No, dude, it's the other way round. The vaccine is designed to turn women lesbian. DO your own research! It's part of the agenda to wipe out our population, If she had the "moderna" she'll have been "modernised" ie carpet-cleaner.


I hope carpet cleaners like big implants.
She stays busy with things besides the carpets though. She sells only fans. It must be hot where she lives.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Is this a real post.....SMFH


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> Dr Psych Mom had a podcast about exactly this stuff a couple days ago.
> 
> She called it, “Concern Trolling.”
> 
> It’s where people act like they are concerned for their partner’s health or well-being, but what they are really doing is trying to get them to do something they want like lose weight, get a higher paying job, cosmetic surgery etc etc.


When I was young Trolling was when you were on acid and speed at the same time …tripping and rolling. And often when you woke up you were very concerned 😧


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Jimi007 said:


> Is this a real post.....SMFH


Is that 007 code ? Did you just call for back up?

If you are a special agent can you find out if my wife is a lesbian? I’m in love and can’t let go !


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

How does she like her breasts touched?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

My male dog wants implants.

He wants boobies so he has more to swing around when he walks, just like his doggie balls.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Laurentium said:


> How does she like her breasts touched?


Oh hell now that is funny !!!!!! I literally laughed out loud 👍


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Livvie said:


> My male dog wants implants.


He must of had the Moderna modernization !!!!

He eats bags of fat ?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Mr.Married said:


> Oooooooohhhhhhhh that’s so painful. I knew her and her sister were getting too close !!! I haven’t slept with my wife in 37.34 years. She said I wear the wrong deodorant. Does she still love me ?


Stop wearing deodorant and only shower once a month. Then do a timeline and see if that helps.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

This your girl?


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Another question: Does she prefer shag or carpet tiles?


----------



## Sally Q (4 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Hello good people (and others) of TAM. My wife has a big rack. I’d love for her to get implants so they can be even bigger. I love the way men look at her. She says no and I can’t believe she doesn’t want to improve her self esteem. Do you think she is becoming one of those feminist things? Is she going to stop shaving her pits and bush now ?????
> 
> Deeply concerned for her health !!!


I would love that. I would smack you around with them


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Hello good people (and others) of TAM. My wife has a big rack. I’d love for her to get implants so they can be even bigger. I love the way men look at her. She says no and I can’t believe she doesn’t want to improve her self esteem. Do you think she is becoming one of those feminist things? Is she going to stop shaving her pits and bush now ?????
> 
> Deeply concerned for her health !!!


Omg you had me all "wtf?? Not him" for a second. I was totally coming for you


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Hello good people (and others) of TAM. My wife has a big rack. I’d love for her to get implants so they can be even bigger. I love the way men look at her. She says no and I can’t believe she doesn’t want to improve her self esteem. Do you think she is becoming one of those feminist things? Is she going to stop shaving her pits and bush now ?????
> 
> Deeply concerned for her health !!!


Her self esteem is fine. Your ego and sense of entitlement of how your wife should look for you is inflated! Stop forcing your ideals of bigger boobs onto your wife. It's her body NOT YOURS! 

You should be more concerned that she will divorce you when she comes to her senses, and realizes all you care about is a trophy on your arm to show off. You don't value her as your wife unless she fits your skewed view of how she should look.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Mystic Moon said:


> Her self esteem is fine. Your ego and sense of entitlement of how your wife should look for you is inflated! Stop forcing your ideals of bigger boobs onto your wife. It's her body NOT YOURS!
> 
> You should be more concerned that she will divorce you when she comes to her senses, and realizes all you care about is a trophy on your arm to show off. You don't value her as your wife unless she fits your skewed view of how she should look.


But I don’t keep her on my arm. She stays at the end of her leash. If she divorces me should I believe she became a feminist? If yes should I sleep with her sister? For sure I think yes because I am very alpha dominant man. Her sister should experience this because I only want what’s best for her.

How about you? Are you available?


----------



## Frankie J (4 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Hello good people (and others) of TAM. My wife has a big rack. I’d love for her to get implants so they can be even bigger. I love the way men look at her. She says no and I can’t believe she doesn’t want to improve her self esteem. Do you think she is becoming one of those feminist things? Is she going to stop shaving her pits and bush now ?????
> 
> Deeply concerned for her health !!!


You sound stupid , a woman comes into the world perfectly . 
maybe you should go get a penile implant . 
and satisfied her once in awhile


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Have you thought about marriage counseling for wife and sis? They probably could use it then when wife leaves you go after the sis bff. The one with giant tatas. That where the real money is. She would likely be all in. I think I saw her post “Go Brandon!” so you know she’s down.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Mystic Moon said:


> Her self esteem is fine. Your ego and sense of entitlement of how your wife should look for you is inflated! Stop forcing your ideals of bigger boobs onto your wife. It's her body NOT YOURS!
> 
> You should be more concerned that she will divorce you when she comes to her senses, and realizes all you care about is a trophy on your arm to show off. You don't value her as your wife unless she fits your skewed view of how she should look.


That's right! Good idea, HE'S the one who should get...inflated!! 

I hear males can get pregnant and "chestfeed" these days, too.

Win win!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Frankie J said:


> You sound stupid , a woman comes into the world perfectly .
> maybe you should go get a penile implant .
> and satisfied her once in awhile


Frankie J ….. I’m a long time poster here and everyone in this thread already knows this is just one big stupid joke based on a lot of the crazy stuff we have seen over the years.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

Frankie J said:


> You sound stupid , a woman comes into the world perfectly .
> maybe you should go get a penile implant .
> and satisfied her once in awhile


No. That is not true. Women are only good if they have big boobs.
If your wife loses her boobs or if they shrink, divorce her! She is trash without big boobs.



AandM said:


> This your girl?
> View attachment 91545


These are real women! if you want to know if it is a real woman, check the size of her boobs. The bigger, the more woman she is and as a male partner the more man you are dating and mating her!
Simple equation. Doesn't latter if she has a beard...

Seriously, I had a boyfriend who fancied boobs like in the pic. He wasn't happy with my normal boobs. 
I learned from an expert clearly! I can tell what men want. 

As I am a crazy feminist, I don't want to look like a real woman. I need my feminist boobs to attract other crazy feminist lesbian and refuse every men dating me to get what men really deserve. GIGANTIC BOOBS!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> View attachment 91558



You know you want some of this ……


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Mystic Moon said:


> Her self esteem is fine. Your ego and sense of entitlement of how your wife should look for you is inflated! Stop forcing your ideals of bigger boobs onto your wife. It's her body NOT YOURS!
> 
> You should be more concerned that she will divorce you when she comes to her senses, and realizes all you care about is a trophy on your arm to show off. You don't value her as your wife unless she fits your skewed view of how she should look.





Frankie J said:


> You sound stupid , a woman comes into the world perfectly .
> maybe you should go get a penile implant .
> and satisfied her once in awhile





elliblue said:


> No. That is not true. Women are only good if they have big boobs.
> If your wife loses her boobs or if they shrink, divorce her! She is trash without big boobs.
> 
> These are real women! if you want to know if it is a real woman, check the size of her boobs. The bigger, the more woman she is and as a male partner the more man you are dating and mating her!
> ...


Oh brother...you guys are taking him SERIOUSLY...?? 

HE IS JOKING!!! In fact, he is actually poking fun at another thread about boob implants!!

How interesting that you all got so riled up about this though...such similar attitudes and responses...I wonder if any of you would have been so offended if it was a woman complaining about her husband's body...


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Hello good people (and others) of TAM. My wife has a big rack. I’d love for her to get implants so they can be even bigger. I love the way men look at her. She says no and I can’t believe she doesn’t want to improve her self esteem. Do you think she is becoming one of those feminist things? Is she going to stop shaving her pits and bush now ?????
> 
> Deeply concerned for her health !!!


Right, this is a bait thread off the other thread fishing for comments for argument.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Frankie J said:


> You sound stupid , a woman comes into the world perfectly .
> maybe you should go get a penile implant .
> and satisfied her once in awhile


You've been had. This isn't a serious thread. He made this off the arguments on the other thread about a wife wanting implants and the husband did not want her to get them. He's looking for comments he can blast.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> Oh brother...you guys are taking him SERIOUSLY...??
> 
> HE IS JOKING!!! In fact, he is actually poking fun at another thread about boob implants!!
> 
> How interesting that you all got so riled up about this though...such similar attitudes and responses...I wonder if any of you would have been so offended if it was a woman complaining about her husband's body...


OMG is he fat ???? Obviously it is your inability to perform your female duties that drove him to be this way. You should seek counseling because everyone knows you are already sleeping with someone else due to your monkey branching ways.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

elliblue said:


> No. That is not true. Women are only good if they have big boobs.


Big boobs and do the laundry, dish and cook dinner. Don't forget those.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Big boobs and do the laundry, dish and cook dinner. Don't forget those.


It has been quite a challenge for me to not inform user @BecauseSheWeeps that she forgot to put a S in front of the W .


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Mr.Married said:


> Frankie J ….. I’m a long time poster here and everyone in this thread already knows this is just one big stupid joke based on a lot of the crazy stuff we have seen over the years.


Wait, this is a joke? So she _does _want implants? We will need to see before photos. Perhaps create a poll on here.


----------



## Frankie J (4 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Frankie J ….. I’m a long time poster here and everyone in this thread already knows this is just one big stupid joke based on a lot of the crazy stuff we have seen over the years.


Oh that’s funny then lmao


----------



## Twodecades (Apr 4, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Hello good people (and others) of TAM. My wife has a big rack. I’d love for her to get implants so they can be even bigger. I love the way men look at her. She says no and I can’t believe she doesn’t want to improve her self esteem. Do you think she is becoming one of those feminist things? Is she going to stop shaving her pits and bush now ?????
> 
> Deeply concerned for her health !!!


Has she thought about getting a third breast implanted at all? I know I've heard of tons of couples in which the wife--and sometimes the husband--had a third breast implanted, and it was a game-changer. They get plenty of looks, from both men and women.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Twodecades said:


> Has she thought about getting a third breast implanted at all? I know I've heard of tons of couples in which the wife--and sometimes the husband--had a third breast implanted, and it was a game-changer. They get plenty of looks, from both men and women.


Best idea ever! But how can she get the attention of other men though if Victoria Secret doesn’t sell 3 tit bra?


----------



## Twodecades (Apr 4, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Best idea ever! But how can she get the attention of other men though if Victoria Secret doesn’t sell 3 tit bra?


If she isn't enthusiastic about learning to sew lacy, 3-cup bras for her new chest (or yours), obviously she doesn't care about you at all...and your entire marriage has been a complete farce.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr.Married said:


> Best idea ever! But how can she get the attention of other men though if Victoria Secret doesn’t sell 3 tit bra?


She could always contract with a company in China to manufacture 3 tit bras. Then she can sell them on Amazon and Ebay. Think of how rich you two will become from this.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> She could always contract with a company in China to manufacture 3 tit bras. Then she can sell them on Amazon and Ebay. Think of how rich you two will become from this.


That’s the spirit 😉

I feel so accomplished getting the administrator to join in on my foolish debauchery


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> OMG I bet your right. She’s acting like this because she didn’t have her cooties shot !!
> 
> What kind of VAR is best for secret lesbian?


What?!?!?!
She didn’t get vaxed and boosted and you continued to share a bed with her? 
Do you have children or pets at home that she’s been endangering as well, or just you?

Have you considered reporting her to her employer, state health department and CDC? 
I know she’s your wife and all, but you need to think about the greater good. 
And now she won’t even get implants, so…


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> Oh brother...you guys are taking him SERIOUSLY...??
> 
> HE IS JOKING!!! In fact, he is actually poking fun at another thread about boob implants!!
> 
> How interesting that you all got so riled up about this though...such similar attitudes and responses...I wonder if any of you would have been so offended if it was a woman complaining about her husband's body...


Well, not everyone is bright enough to recognize overt, obvious, blaring context.
Apparently, some folks go straight to trigger and screech mode, rather than thought and processing mode.
I found it quite humorous.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

DudeInProgress said:


> What?!?!?!
> She didn’t get vaxed and boosted and you continued to share a bed with her?
> Do you have children or pets at home that she’s been endangering as well, or just you?
> 
> ...


Maybe that is the true plot of those feminists things. They want to spread the balonga….. I mean Corona.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Maybe that is the true plot of those feminists things. They want to spread the balonga….. I mean Corona.


Saline implants provide durable lasting protection from all infectious disease including STDs. There are also studies that show a measurable increase in IQ after getting the surgery. Further the life expectancy of women with implants is on average a full 29 years longer than women with natural breasts. It's science. 

One downfall for women with implants is when a woman gets implants the lose their gag reflex. Pros and Cons


----------



## Danielle01 (Aug 30, 2021)

I just came here to mention that it’s funny that I saw “My wife wants implants” and “My wife doesn’t want implants” posts one after the other 😂


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Saline implants provide durable lasting protection from all infectious disease including STDs. There are also studies that show a measurable increase in IQ after getting the surgery. Further the life expectancy of women with implants is on average a full 29 years longer than women with natural breasts. It's science.
> 
> One downfall for women with implants is when a woman gets implants the lose their gag reflex. Pros and Cons


Troof


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Danielle01 said:


> I just came here to mention that it’s funny that I saw “My wife wants implants” and “My wife doesn’t want implants” posts one after the other 😂


So did your guy ever call back ?


----------



## Danielle01 (Aug 30, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> So did your guy ever call back ?


Yes I wrote an update few minutes ago


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Saline implants provide durable lasting protection from all infectious disease including STDs. There are also studies that show a measurable increase in IQ after getting the surgery. Further the life expectancy of women with implants is on average a full 29 years longer than women with natural breasts. It's science.
> 
> One downfall for women with implants is when a woman gets implants the lose their gag reflex. Pros and Cons


My wife could definitely use some additional IQ points. I just found out she has a sex toy. I’m so upset. Does she still love me? I’m worried she will run off to Vegas with it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Saline implants provide durable lasting protection from all infectious disease including STDs. There are also studies that show a measurable increase in IQ after getting the surgery. Further the life expectancy of women with implants is on average a full 29 years longer than women with natural breasts. It's science.
> 
> One downfall for women with implants is when a woman gets implants the lose their gag reflex. Pros and Cons


Im pretty sure that study said that they ACT 29 years younger. It must be because the additional IQ points allow her to realize no one will notice her kangaroo pouch if their eyes are locked on to her jugs.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Im pretty sure that study said that they ACT 29 years younger. It must be because the additional IQ points allow her to realize no one will notice her kangaroo pouch if their eyes are locked on to her jugs.


Nope go look at news stories about some woman living to 108 or 105. Huge jugs, all of them.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> My wife could definitely use some additional IQ points. I just found out she has a sex toy. I’m so upset. Does she still love me? I’m worried she will run off to Vegas with it.


No, she doesn’t love you anymore. A woman cannot love her husband and a sex toy at the same time. 
Once your wife gets a sex toy, your marriage is almost certainly over.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

DudeInProgress said:


> No, she doesn’t love you anymore. A woman cannot love her husband and a sex toy at the same time.
> Once your wife gets a sex toy, your marriage is almost certainly over.


Oooohhhhhh that is so crushing. I’ve spent so much time at home being a stay at home dad for my hamsters Larry and Travis. Maybe I should have texted her more or sent her more money for her father’s uterus transplant. I see now I should have done better so she would love me move. My anxiety is so high I can’t go outside anymore. I scared I might have to talk to a woman that isn’t my true love from _I can’t spell it_


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

elliblue said:


> No. That is not true. Women are only good if they have big boobs.
> If your wife loses her boobs or if they shrink, divorce her! She is trash without big boobs.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hoping that you are cosplaying Sprockets.


----------



## Twodecades (Apr 4, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Oooohhhhhh that is so crushing. I’ve spent so much time at home being a stay at home dad for my hamsters Larry and Travis. Maybe I should have texted her more or sent her more money for her father’s uterus transplant. I see now I should have done better so she would love me move. My anxiety is so high I can’t go outside anymore. I scared I might have to talk to a woman that isn’t my true love from _I can’t spell it_


Guess what? Those hamsters probably aren't even yours! You need to DNA test them.


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

LisaDiane said:


> Oh brother...you guys are taking him SERIOUSLY...??
> 
> HE IS JOKING!!! In fact, he is actually poking fun at another thread about boob implants!!
> 
> How interesting that you all got so riled up about this though...such similar attitudes and responses...I wonder if any of you would have been so offended if it was a woman complaining about her husband's body...


I don't follow every thread, so forgive me if his joke fell flat. I've known people who truly believed they had every right to change their partners looks, and treated them as property. So, I responded to what came across as a shallow and demeaning post. 

If a woman said the same absurd things about what their partner should look like, and get surgucal enhancements, yes, I would feel the same way.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> It has been quite a challenge for me to not inform user @BecauseSheWeeps that she forgot to put a S in front of the W .


Can I change it to BecauseSheSweeps? That's hilarious. Holy crap!!


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Well obviously if your wife refuses to get implants it is because she has a strong preference for natural breasts. This can only mean she is definitely bisexual, very possibly fully lesbian. She is likely sleeping with various women and has been your entire marriage, I'm very sorry you're here.


Just because I like my boobs, it doesn't make me a lesbian. I just like them, okay!!!


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

happyhusband0005 said:


> That is a procedure that is part of the leftist agenda to make women men. Breast reductions should be banned without exception at a federal level, and the UN should pass a resolution condemning it as well. #BOOBSLIVESMATTER


LET'S GO BRENDA!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Twodecades said:


> Guess what? Those hamsters probably aren't even yours! You need to DNA test them.


I feel so down. That would be such horrible news especially since their youngest brother Dilbert died in a horrific hamster wheel accident 1 year ago. I have been unable to get off my moms couch since then.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> I feel so down. That would be such horrible news especially since their youngest brother Dilbert died in a horrific hamster well accident 1 year ago. I have been unable to get off my moms couch since then.


Totally understandable. No one can tell you what your timeline for healing should be after such a traumatic loss. Hang in there brother, maybe some huge boob porn can help you cope.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

How about bringing home decadent desserts every night. She'll gain weight, maybe breasts will get bigger too. Done!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Butt implants anyone?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Marc878 said:


> Butt implants anyone?


Nah, she's just wearing a lifebuoy ring, underneath her pants.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> We had a niece of my wife who had a reduction done years ago, her back was hurting from hauling them around 24/7. She was happy with results.


You didn't offer to help her carry them around?

You sir are are just selfish. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Hello good people (and others) of TAM. My wife has a big rack. I’d love for her to get implants so they can be even bigger. I love the way men look at her. She says no and I can’t believe she doesn’t want to improve her self esteem. Do you think she is becoming one of those feminist things? Is she going to stop shaving her pits and bush now ?????
> 
> Deeply concerned for her health !!!


I think women`s breasts after implants look hideous, as do lip fillers and other types of cosmetic surgeries. They fool nobody, always look unnatural and fake, for me a big turn off. Implanted breasts don`t feel right either, I speak from experience.
It`s like trying to restore an old car, it always looks better in it`s original form.
Treat your wife with respect and let her know you love her just the way she is.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Livvie said:


> How about bringing home decadent desserts every night. She'll gain weight, maybe breasts will get bigger too. Done!


Ya know @Livvie the truth is that IRL that is pretty much exactly how my wife gains weight. Straight to the T&A !!! Lucky me 😍


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Ya know @Livvie the truth is that IRL that is pretty much exactly how my wife gains weight. Straight to the T&A !!! Lucky me 😍


A friend told me ( not sure I believe it ) that friend of his wife had some fat moved to her boobs when got liposuction and when she gained weight it went to her rack. Think the story is BS cuz not aware they can move fat around on a person.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> A friend told me ( not sure I believe it ) that friend of his wife had some fat moved to her boobs when got liposuction and when she gained weight it went to her rack. Think the story is BS cuz not aware they can move fat around on a person.


Actually I believe I have heard that they indeed do that. I wonder if she doesn’t eat for a while if her tits get hungry.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> Actually I believe I have heard that they indeed do that. I wonder if she doesn’t eat for a while if her tits get hungry.


Oh my god.

This is the funniest thing I've heard in a very long time, thank you!


----------

